

Libreboot X200 laptop now FSF-certified to respect your freedom - sgsit
https://www.fsf.org/news/libreboot-x200-laptop-now-fsf-certified-to-respect-your-freedom

======
sgsit
Nice laptop for free software purists with Intel's nasty ME functionality
stripped out.

[http://libreboot.org/docs/hcl/x200.html](http://libreboot.org/docs/hcl/x200.html)

~~~
agumonkey
That is a big win.

